# Puppy Bed Advice?



## marycciu (Oct 12, 2014)

Hi everyone! 

It's all happening! We are picking our little girl cockapoo pup this coming Saturday!! (excittttteeeedd!) I ordered a crate from NorfolkPetCare on ebay which I saw was recommended several times in the forum.

Now I'm searching for a bed ... and I feel like there's probably not TOO much chance of making a bad decision, but I just wanted to know if anyone has any absolute favourites, ones their puppies/dogs love. Or even ones that look better for OUR eyes, better lasting, washable, etc.

I'd rather not spend a fortune, but willing to go a bit over if several people on here swear by something.

Thank you in advance! 

Mary


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

As far as puppy bed goes for Chance it was a cardboard box with some vet bed in the bottom, started with a small one and got larger ones as she grew and did not matter at all when chewed. Also the vet bed washes very easily so just had a few bits to rotate if they got dirty.

I save nice beds for now when they are older and can keep their teeth to themselves.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

My two are inherent chompers of anything soft and fluffy, so it's the plastic boxes for them with a blanket.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Vet bed was I think my best buy. It lasts for ever - I have one piece that I have had for over 20 years! It washes and tumble dries and most importantly the dogs like to lie on it. I use it as a base in plastic beds, in their crate and now under the table. They do also have soft beds, but I didn't get them until we got passed the most destructive phase.


----------



## Miss Lilly (Sep 12, 2014)

Definitely vetbed and a few fleecy blankets. Your pup is bound to have some little accidents and they are not only easy to wash but the vet bed draws moisture away from its surface so that your pup isn't sitting in her own urine. I got a piece the size of Miss Lilly's crate (actually I got two so that I could rotate them when they needed washing) and put several layers of newspaper underneath it.


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

2ndhandgal said:


> As far as puppy bed goes for Chance it was a cardboard box with some vet bed in the bottom, started with a small one and got larger ones as she grew and did not matter at all when chewed. Also the vet bed washes very easily so just had a few bits to rotate if they got dirty.
> 
> I save nice beds for now when they are older and can keep their teeth to themselves.


That's exactly what I did, cardboard boxes fleeces and vet beds. Then purchased a lovely bed but didn't get it out until the chewing had stopped.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

I agree with everyone! I got a very long piece of vetbed and chopped it up to use in several places with spares - including the bottom of the crate and later in a plastic bed. I kept a long one the length of the settee as a rug (we have wooden floors and I wanted a soft landing when she jumped off the settee - Poppy kept chewing the corner of our nice rug so it was banished very early on!) I'm hoping that one day she can have a lovely squidgy bed without destroying it


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

ditto what everyone else has said, vetbed is great stuff. Dudley is on his 3rd bed now - thought we had cracked the not destroying it but not quite yet, at least this time it is repairable. If you do love the idea of a bed get a cheap one, even if they don't destroy it they grow out of it realy fast.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

When Ralph was a pup, and he was renowned for wrecking stuff - he had a small soft puppy bed / cushion which he used to play fight with, drag around, pounce on it, mount  chew it & eventually de-stuff it!! 
He did this with several (cheap) beds - including a huge wicker basket  nothing but twigs when he & ruby had finished - it was my fault, I had this idyllic picture in my head of the two of them snuggling in it together - it was nothing more than a dream on my behalf!!
As others have said, nothing too nice or extravagant until she's stopped chewing 

Exciting times - enjoy Saturday & don't forget the kitchen roll.... Plenty of it x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Vet bedding all the way!!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I got Rufus a puppy bed and he peed on it and then used it only for humping. Needless to say we pitched it and have never looked back. So ditto to what everyone else said.


----------



## marycciu (Oct 12, 2014)

OH MY GOODNESS I AM SO GLAD I ASKED YOU ALL!! I had heard 'vet bed' here and there, but didn't realise exactly what it was! I am now going to remove the doggie bed I had sitting in my basket on PetPlanet and look for a plastic box! 

You are all brilliant and I'm so glad I joined this forum! 

Thank you thank you thank you!!


----------



## marycciu (Oct 12, 2014)

Is there any specific Vet Bed to get? Or are they all much of a muchness?


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

I'd go for the proper stuff, I bought from eBay but from an established seller


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

I have two beds for Bailey, one which we keep in her crate, a cheap one from Home Bargains, and another one from Amazon , Scruffs if the make of that one and we keep that one in the living room and she sleeps there while we are at home.

Both beds are still intact and she loves both equally.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I just got it in a local pet shop. It's worth getting double what you need, cut it in two and have one available when you're washing the other one. It helps regulate temperature too, so will keep puppy warm but not too warm, or cool but not too cool! Add in a little blankie that puppy can scrunch up into a ball to rest on. That's more than sufficient.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Mazzapoo said:


> I'd go for the proper stuff, I bought from eBay but from an established seller


Definitely need the official vet bed stuff if you want all the benefits. Agree with Mazza!


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

I got my Vetbed from amazon, I got the right width for his crate, but double the length and cut it. He had a few accidents at night when a baby, so at three in the morning it was a godsend to stick all the wet stuff in the washer and have clean dry Vetbed to hand! Deffo a top tip!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marycciu (Oct 12, 2014)

Thanks again! Gonna shop around now


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Jasper had the Danish Design Sherpa puppy bed! It's excellent value for the small cockapoo as it grows with them. Jasper won't sleep in anything else and he's 2 now. Luckily he still fits in it, only just! He is a little OCD with his bedding and toys though. He likes to know exactly where they are. He has got a bigger bed but prefers this one!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marycciu (Oct 12, 2014)

JasperBlack said:


> Jasper had the Danish Design Sherpa puppy bed! It's excellent value for the small cockapoo as it grows with them. Jasper won't sleep in anything else and he's 2 now. Luckily he still fits in it, only just! He is a little OCD with his bedding and toys though. He likes to know exactly where they are. He has got a bigger bed but prefers this one!
> View attachment 73641
> 
> 
> ...


he's so cute!!!
now I'm a bit confused though -- should I be putting a bed in the crate? I bought a plastic bed for outside of it, and thought she'd sleep in the crate with blankets etc?


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

It's preference, jasper was so tiny that. we used a bed in there but many have vet bed in the base and a snuggle blanket, jasper also has a bed under my desk but prefers his crate when he's tired  x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Vet bed is best on the bottom as it wicks away any wee if puppy has a wee in the night, plus it washes and dries quick x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Loving upside down jasper in his bed! X


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

I like his beady eyes! He's thinking don't touch my secret Santa piggy, I like it just where it is x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

